# Bass Tracker II - Flats Poling Style Skiff



## texas2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone. I have stolen so many ideas and I want to thank everyone for posting their projects. My plan is to have my project completed by early Spring. I have learned a tremendous amount through this website and by trial and error. Here are a couple of tips for people who are looking to purchase a boat.

When purchasing off of Craigslist (Texas residents especially) make sure it has a title. I found this boat on craigslist for $400. I negotiated a sale price of $350. This boat needed some welding but was a great platform to customize. It did not have a title. I read online to get a bill of sale and you can apply for a title. Texas Parks and Wildlife says differently. They would not let me get a title using the bill of sell because the boat was already titled in another persons name (any craft over 15 ft long requires a title in Texas.) I had two options at that point. The first was to get a bonded title. The bonded title option would have been expensive and could have back fired if someone else tried to claim the boat. The second was to locate the person on the title and get a power of attorney signed. Texas Parks and Wildlife gave me the name and address of the person that held the title. I did a google search for a phone number. I called about 50 people in and around the Houston area. Finally, I decided to drive 45 minutes to the address and I lucked out. The owner's ex wife still lived there and gave me the contact info for her ex-husband who now resides in Louisiana. I contacted him and was able to get the required paperwork signed. He also told me some history of the boat. He actually sank the boat in lake conroe after hitting a stump. He sold the boat shortly there after because he did not have the money to repair. Texas Parks and Wildlife said so many people are not able to do that. Please make sure you get a title.

[
img][
/img]

The second piece of advice I would like to give is find a good welder or learn how to weld. The boat needed some welding. I researched online and found a guy in Pasadena that did aluminum boat repair. I took the boat to his shop. I will not go into all the detail but when I finally got the boat back 7 months later it was in worse condition than when I purchased. I did not know what to do next. I considered selling and taking a loss. My wife convinced me otherwise and I found another welder. Mr. Klein with Klein Fabricating was awesome. He was hesitant at fixing my boat. He said fixing other welders' mistakes usually causes more but I convinced him to take the job. He re-welded everything, cut the transom down to accommodate a short shaft, welded a Fulton swing away tongue so the boat would fit into my garage. We decided to remove the wood transom and he built a solid aluminum transom so I never have to worry about wood rot. The boat looked great when I picked it up.

Now, to the project. I am building a flats style poling skiff. I have been watching the other thread about the flats skiff very closely. They are doing a great job. I may steal an idea or two from them. Below are the pics to show my progress up to date:

[
i
mg][/



i


----------



## texas2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are some additional pics:

[ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat%2019.jpg"]9[/ATTACH][[ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 18.jpg"]42969._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 16.jpg"]42970._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 17.jpg"]42971._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 13.jpg"]42972._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 5.jpg"]42973._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 3.jpg"]42974._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 4.jpg"]42975._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat 6.jpg"]42976._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full" alt="Boat Trailer Paint 1.jpg"]42977._xfImport[/ATTACH]/img]

I have big plans for this boat. I will be using a 35 horse 1992 Johnson tiller. I found a guy in Houston that rebuilds them. I had go through it top to bottom. It is currently at a friends body shop getting painted. I did not want to tackle that project. I figured I have my hands full right now. It will be pearl white and I ordered new original decals to put on.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 11, 2012)

Great work so far. The paint looks real good for brushing.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 11, 2012)

I will be watching this one - keep up the good work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Kochy (Sep 11, 2012)

A Good old bass Tracker. Good luck. Looking pretty nice already.


----------



## texas2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I painted the second and final coat of black enamel on the trailer this afternoon. I should be able to put the trailer back together tomorrow night. I will post a picture when the trailer is completed. Below is a summary of what was done:

1. New fenders welded on
2. New bearings along with buddy bearings
3. I purchased the buddy bearing covers
4. New lights
5. Primed and painted
6. New winch 
7. New winch stand (I will post the ordering info tomorrow. The website address is at my office. I found a place that has a great deal on quality trailer parts)
8. New bunk hardware (purchased at the same place I ordered the winch stand from)
9. New bunks with black carpet
10. New Fulton F2 Jack (THE BEST ON THE MARKET)
11. New tires and rims for the trailer
12. Primed and paint the old steel rim for the spare. Purchased new tire for spare
13. Install spare tire carrier to side of trailer

[
img][



/img]


----------



## scsdiver (Sep 11, 2012)

deff cant wait to see your approach since we are just finishing up ours and went after the same style. you paint looks great deff cant wait to see your decks and what not. that is one heck of a trailer jack!


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Sep 12, 2012)

Coming along nicely. Are you planning on using that trailer in saltwater? Was the guy you used in Pasadena named Mark by any chance?


----------



## texas2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I plan to use in saltwater. The trailer is actually a galvanized trailer. I used a special primer on top of the galvanized and then primed it again with the the rust stop ruddy brown.

Yes, the guys' name was Mark.


----------



## texas2012 (Sep 24, 2012)

I completed a few other tasks. 

First, the motor I purchased from a gentleman located in Bellaire, Texas. He is a proffessor by trade but does engine work on the side. He obtained this 1992 Johnson tiller with electric start. He completly went through the engine, basically the inside is all new. It does have an altenator on the engine. I am trying to figure out its output and how fast it can recharge the battery so I know what I can hook up to the start battery and not the trolling motor. The pics of the before engine are on his website. The engine is a 25 that he converted to a 35 by installing a 35 carborator. There are more details to what he did on the website. On the gulf coast you need to be careful of buying outboards that were used in salt water and not properly maintained after. This engine has had little saltwater use if any. The motor looked like it had been spray painted white. The cowling was really rough and was a different shade of offwhite. The decals were torn, etc. He went through the engine and then broke the engine back in per specs. He is a certified OMC mechanic.

https://mccauleyandson.com/

[/attachment]img]



I took the outboard to a friends body shop and they painted a pearl white. You can not notice in the pics below but in the sunlight it looks really good. I ordered the original 1992 decals. I also need to add the three pieces that unscrewed from the cowling when we painted. They were painted as well. It will look really nice when complete.

I pretty much completed the trailer. The only item I have left to do is add the guide on posts. I put the boat back on the trailer.






Next I need to sand down the existing green coat. I will then put the final coat on. I spoke to Interlux and I ordered a flatner agent to mix in so the paint is not so shiny. Once that is complete I will work on the inside of the boat.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 24, 2012)

Your boat is really starting to look good.


----------



## scsdiver (Sep 25, 2012)

that is one sharp looking trailer!! i may have to paint mine now. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 26, 2012)

:beer: Nice very Nice :beer:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Mar 10, 2013)

any new progress....?????!!!!!


----------



## texas2012 (Apr 3, 2013)

Originally my plan was to make this boat like flats poling skiff. After much thought I have decided to change my plan. I am in the process of re-painting the boat using Parkers Hunter Green. I did not like the Interlux green I painted (way to much gloss and the green is not a hunter green). I am currently researching flooring options, carpet or vinyl. I am leaning toward vinyl much like the 79 Bass Tracker II build I saw on this sight. My motor is a tiller steer and I am designing a center console with grab bar. I will have all the batteries in this console which will make wiring easier. I picked a great marine stereo on clearance yesterday at Academy and in the process of purchasing a Lowrance GPS/fish finder that they have on sale. I still have to cut the hatches for the rear deck. As you can see I left an opening in the rear deck to make washing everything out easier. I will be using this boat for fishing and duck hunting. I am also making the floor removable. That is why I went with plywood instead of the aluminum floor. I am still working on the bow design, may make a few changes.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job, you're boat looks super =D>


----------



## kryptonica (Apr 3, 2013)

Texas2012; you've mastered authoring an intriguing build thread. Thank you and I look forward to seeing and reading as it continues.


----------



## Country Dave (Apr 3, 2013)

_Looks great...................... =D> _


----------



## TimRich (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work! This will be such a nice boat once you finish.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking great so far. I have an old truck toolbox collecting dust that I might have to put to good use.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 3, 2013)

You have a great boat! Keep us posted!


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 3, 2013)

That toolbox is a great idea, I have an old one sitting around as well. Oh and x2 on the boat title, my current boat came from texas and had no title. It took almost a year to get one, the previous registered entety didnt exist any more either...good looking project so far man!


----------



## WildCard07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where is Klein Fabrication and do you have his contact info? I am in the South Houston area and I need to get my transom replaced as well. I am currently waiting on a friend to help me with it but I don't know if or when he will have time to do it. Any info you could give me would be greatly appreciated. Good looking boat you have there. I like what you've done so far.


----------



## texas2012 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok. I completed some work. I would have done more today but it started raining. I will work on Saturday and post then. The front deck is almost complete. I am still trying to decide on flooring options. The home depot outdoor carpet no longer has the rubber backing which does concern me. They do have the plastic grass style but I have concerns about that as well. I am looking at the marine vinyl but there are pros and cons to that as well. I will be making the floor removable so I can wash, let dry, and put back in. I hope to have a decision made by the end of this weekend so I can purchase the flooring. On the paint, I originally painted with the EXPENSIVE Interlux green. I would not recommend this. I did not like the high gloss and the application did not go smooth. The 2 part expoxy primer was great and i think work the money. The PREKOTE Interlux primer is also really good. As you can see I sanded down the green and primed with the Parker Duck Boat primer which was great. I then put the first coat of hunter green. I love this color and it will go great with the tan inside the boat and the tan flooring (whenever I decide which one.) You can see if one of the photos the battery trays. I plan to make a center console with tiller grab bar on top. I will post some pics that inspired me to do this.

I do not know why my pics always load sideways.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lookin good bro


----------



## srreynolds2003 (Oct 20, 2015)

I know this post is old.....But what did you use to remove the Decals?

Boat looks great by the way!


----------

